# Tahoma



## Yob (23/7/14)

HopUnion Page

Further info

It is a daughter of Glacier and retains the low cohumulone characteristics of its parent while also providing a higher alpha acid content. Tahoma is a very citrusy variety. Its aroma is described as having citrus notes (lemon, grapefruit), along with cedar, pine, and spicy notes

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/14)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

Sounds seriously good.

Without sending this :icon_offtopic: - how are you finding all these new hop varieties, Yob.

And do you have an ETA either on your stocking them, their release or anything else that gets them from theory into our greedy little hands?


----------



## Yob (23/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sounds seriously good.
> 
> Without sending this :icon_offtopic: - how are you finding all these new hop varieties, Yob.
> 
> And do you have an ETA either on your stocking them, their release or anything else that gets them from theory into our greedy little hands?


I think that question may be better answered in the Retail thread Goombs, >HERE<


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

Short and generic answer is 'no idea when a general retail release is occurring - Northern Hop Harvest coming soon'.

Once someone gets hold of them and brews with them, put the results up in these threads.


----------

